# Small dorm room and storage worries



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

I live in a very small colege dorm where personal space is basically non existant but I still keep my survival gear around.Due to this, a lot of people know that I own this gear and I have a feeling that if shtf they're going to want what I have. What can I do.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> What can I do.


Study martial arts........................


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would suggest that you keep extra gear in your car, if you have one, and don't tell anyone it's there. If you don't have a car, don't leave your stuff laying around, and out of sight, so that others can't see it, perhaps in a closet, under your bed, or in a drawer. If you get a chance, move off campus so that you have your own room.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Find a storage rental that can be accessed 24/7 without grid power and get your self a space there, also helps if you make it in the direction that you will most likely head.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Would have been nice if you could have kept it hidden in something like a packed luggage so they didn't see what you had. Luggage looks more like some dummy trying to take clothes along instead of gear. Grey man, blend in.

Most people that know you have it wouldn't know what to do with it. And if you can disguise it now, many will forget you ever had it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Next term apply for a single and change the locks when you get it.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

All of these are good ideas however I so like the idea of hiding my gear in a luggage case or something like that and I plan to begin work on a second bug out bag just incase 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Use several of these ideas then. Put one into a suitcase, another in your car, another in a storage locker.

As for protection, get a couple cans of Wasp spray. Stick it in a drawer. Don't mention what it is for.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Luggage locks might be a good idea too.

BTW: I assume you would be headed for home in a SHTF situation. If you don't have a car, get a bicycle, chain it to a bike rack or some other appropriate location, and again do not mention why you have it. About the best you can do on foot is 20 miles a day, even if you are young and fit. With a bicycle you can cover 50-100 miles a day.

I had a bicycle in college, couldn't afford a car. Most folks just thought I was a dork. Some of the dorks thought it was a good idea and got bikes themselves to get around campus. I was about a 2-3 hour drive from home by car, a day by bike, and closer to a week on foot.

You won't have a problem protecting your stuff if you exit before the masses figure out what is going on. If you do bug out, don't tell anybody what you are doing. Just go. Telling someone just sets you up for a problem.

If your parents are on board with prepping and you are within bicycle range of home, you can keep most of what you need there.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

In most places where guns are illegal or not allowed, anything one can use to protect themselves is also illegal or not allowed. 

The best defense for that is invisibility, deception and the appearance of overbearing vigilance.

For defense, a dan bong. A Korean short stick or a Filipino bastone and a lot of practical training. Otherwise, use dynamite and take them all with you.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Having been a starving college student myself at one time, I doubt you have the funds for a rental storage unit like some people are suggesting You may not even have a car. I would suggest buying a ToughBox or Action Packer of a size adequate to store your gear and lock it up so no one can access your gear without your knowledge


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Nix on*



Geek999 said:


> Use several of these ideas then. Put one into a suitcase, another in your car, another in a storage locker.
> 
> As for protection, get a couple cans of Wasp spray. Stick it in a drawer. Don't mention what it is for.


DO NOT spray anyone with Wasp Spray.

If you want a self defense spray buy yourself a can of Pepper Spray.

It works and is nonflammable.

Wasp spray is an insecticide you could be charged with a 2nd degree assult for using wasp spray to deter someone.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Best plan is stay alert and be gone by the time they remember you and your kit. Caching may be a possibility depending on your locale.



BillM said:


> DO NOT spray anyone with Wasp Spray.
> 
> If you want a self defense spray buy yourself a can of Pepper Spray.
> 
> ...


Gotta call BS: Of course you could also be charged with first degree murder if you used a gun to defend yourself....the upside is your alive!!!!

Use whatever you can get your hands on to defend yourself...I am partial to bear spray when it comes to less than lethals, turns out other mammals don't like it either, my only concern with bug spray is that it may not stop an assailant.

Also unless its actually a crime in your state you might consider ignoring your schools gun policy and getting a 10-22 breakdown or Sub-2000 both of these long guns break down for easy storage and/or back pack carry.....

I have one of each stash in places where I may find myself wanting a long gun.

Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

In an earlier post you said that you live in Texas, if you also go to school in Texas these are the laws that affect you.

1) As of 1 Jan 2014, It is illegal for the a public or private college to restrict your right to have a firearm in your vehicle. Dorms and classrooms are under your schools domain. So check the student handbook to see what is mentioned. 
Once you hit 21 years old, take the CHL course. The Texas CHL is good in 38 states (don't quote me on that), and if you just started school perhaps by the time you get the CHL legal concealed carry or hopefully open carry will be legal in colleges. 
Something you might consider is buying an AR-15, an AK-47. The AR-15 can be broken down, and you can put it in an assuming Tennis racket bag, and the AK-47 with a under-folder or side-folder will probably fit into a backpack. Just keep it in your trunk and don't tell anyone you have it there.

2) Impact weapons. Personally I'm a fan of asp, they are small, and lethal if you hit someone on the head. They will break bones. Pocket Knives are usually going to be over-looked on most college campuses even if they are banned, just because everyone has one. Bear Spray, Baseball bat etc. 

Look up Krav Magra classes near you and start attending those, get and stay in shape. Learn how to fight with a knife. 

ANYTHING CAN BE USED AS A WEAPON. Put a lock in a sock and use it, take a pen and use it to the soft tissue, magazines rolled up tight will hurt. The big thing is to blend in though, look, act, talk like a normal college student and most people won't think you're any different.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

BillM said:


> DO NOT spray anyone with Wasp Spray.
> 
> If you want a self defense spray buy yourself a can of Pepper Spray.
> 
> ...


The point of the wasp spray suggestion was that it would not be obvious as a weapon.


----------



## Dave0 (May 14, 2012)

oops hit the button twice sorry


----------



## Dave0 (May 14, 2012)

paladin press has a book How to hide anything, ive seen it in pdf downloadable somewhere on the net, ive read it, it is full of ideas that i had never thought of, like inside non-functional or semi-functional radios, fence posts etc. may b your dad could modify a big box into a sound system with a sound bar and leave you tons of room. wat ever u do mums the word


----------



## Dave0 (May 14, 2012)

on the subject of defending weapon, here in nsw even pepper spray is illegal, found a good replacement for that, for the daughter anyway....hairspray, once you blink and u will blink your eyes are closed lol. its a good close range weapon for girls and no one suspects it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

If you already have had your stuff laying around for the whole world to see, it is a little late. Some will always remember. But you can move it somewhere so they have no idea where it is, as in the trunk of your car, a storage locker, or a locked space. 

Foot lockers can hold and secure a good amount of stuff. There are other storage containers with lids that can be locked as well. I would want to lock up this stuff, but in a way that doesn't draw more attention to it.

The home I grew up in for 12 years was in process of being sold while I was in college. My grandmother, who raised me, was moving to an apartment and if I wanted anything, that was the time to take it. In spite of being one of the poorest college students, I was the most equipped. I arranged furniture for best use of space and always had at least one extra tall shelf with my stuff on it. Since I didn't have a home to go to, to get what I needed, I had to be equipped, prepared, by and for myself. Other girls would bring their parents to show them my room and how cute it was, so it must not have been too cluttered or distasteful.

I also used the bottom of my closet, the shelf in my closet, under my bed and anywhere I could make stuff fit. I had some simple, but decorated cardboard boxes that looked presentable, yet kept eyes off my stuff.

If you have stuff that you don't care that people see, let that be the stuff that you keep in clear plastic drawers, or crates. Keep the prepping stuff hidden as much as possible.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

A locked footlocker in your closet or at the foot of your bed. Just another option. Whatever you choose you'll need hefty locks.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

You can buy ceiling type curtain rods at ikea..Attach behind your bed(looks like you are jazzing up your room)about a foot out and a skinny ,tall set of shelves will fit behind(and be hidden for the most part)you can store almost anything,plenty of space and cheap(you can buy those skinny shelves at yard sales, flea markets or if you are "handy" build them.You can buy a set of curtains(the same too) total cost about 40.00 for the whole shabang.If money is real tight start with the curtains first as they can be folded and stored until you get the curtain rod and shelving up.Also the hard plastic "milk" crates tied together and set on their sides can go inside your closet(several high) as you have wasted space there too.Makes good storage and again just pull those out a little and a few things will fit behind them.Just toss a few clothes in and it looks like you need to do a little laundry


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

icantthinkofausername said:


> I live in a very small colege dorm where personal space is basically non existant but I still keep my survival gear around.Due to this, a lot of people know that I own this gear and I have a feeling that if shtf they're going to want what I have. What can I do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


Couple questions. What 'survival gear' are you keeping in your dorm room? Is your dorm room going to be your BOL? Are you prepping to hunker down or get out of Dodge?

Your survival gear should only really be a BOB in a dorm room. Who is going to notice a backpack jammed at the bottom of your closet, under the required dirty laundry of course. Granted, it has been a while since I was in 'skool' but back in the 70's you could have 10 cases of #10's stacked up with a tie dyed sheet over it and no one would think twice about it. Stack a few cases and put a lava lamp on it and you are the man.

If you are just prepping for a short term disaster, like an ice storm, no electricity thing, think small. You are in a college/institutional setting, there should be a few days of supplies on hand for everyone. You can't lock yourself in your room while everyone else panics. Where is 'Woodrow'? I have not seen him in line to get food or anything??? We best start looking for him!!! Stack a few items away. Who would blink at a case of water under your bed, or a drawer full of SOS bars. Keep it simple, KISS.

If you plan of getting out of Dodge, keep only your BOB handy. Do you have a place to go? Plans on how to get there? Store all your long term stuff there.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

No I just keep my bob in my room but it is pretty large. I do have a set BOL which I where most of my gear is. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

icantthinkofausername said:


> No I just keep my bob in my room but it is pretty large. I do have a set BOL which I where most of my gear is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


Excellent. How long would it take for you to get there and would you be on foot or in a vehicle?


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Get yourself a hockey bag. Most universities can search your room for contraband. In MD, they can search closets, cabinets, drawers, crawlspaces, attics, basements etc. But, they cannot go into a closed personal bag like a book bag or equipment bag without a police officer with a warrant or probable cause. Keep your hockey bag closed and stashed in your closet or in your footlocker, don't show it off and you're golden.
That's how a lot of my classmates at uni stash their beer.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a pickup truck and a bicycle however I don't trust them, if they're working they are if they aren't ill be hiking home

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Like Moose said, get a footlocker and a lock, put a cloth over it and you have another table or seat. I like the curtain idea too. Hide things in plain view....make your BOB disapear and become decorative pillow. You may have to get a different bag for your stuff and then let your almost empty old BOB stay in everyone's site and make sure your new one is never seen by anyone!


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

icantthinkofausername said:


> I have a pickup truck and a bicycle however I don't trust them, if they're working they are if they aren't ill be hiking home
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


whats wrong with your current car? I had a '96 Geo Tracker back when I was in college. The transmission went out on it when I was driving to school it was in '08. I fixed the tranny and got more years out of it. I wish I had kept it, it sipped gas.. Fix what you can or need to on your car, and try and keep it in good condition if you can..


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds excellent. If you don't have room behind the seats, get a tool locker for the pickup bed and lock the BOB in there. Be ready to exit before the crowd.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so I put a little time in it and now my pack is hidden well enough that not even a nosey roommate's gonna find it 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL! I had a bad thought after rereading the other posts...

Keep your old torn nasty (but clean) undies. If you are going to throw them away don't. Then using some techniques for distressing costumes make them look like stained 'peanut butter' underwear. Use these to help cover/hide your BOB. NO ONE will touch those undies to see what you have underneath.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

icantthinkofausername said:


> Ok so I put a little time in it and now my pack is hidden well enough that not even a nosey roommate's gonna find it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


Super! Congratulations!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Inovative*



Grimm said:


> LOL! I had a bad thought after rereading the other posts...
> 
> Keep your old torn nasty (but clean) undies. If you are going to throw them away don't. Then using some techniques for distressing costumes make them look like stained 'peanut butter' underwear. Use these to help cover/hide your BOB. NO ONE will touch those undies to see what you have underneath.


Grimm, that is innovative but how do you keep from confusing them with your regular undies?

:laugh:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BillM said:


> Grimm, that is innovative but how do you keep from confusing them with your regular undies?
> 
> :laugh:


Maybe make the skid marks a different color than the regular everyday undies?! Like baby poop green?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*If I*



icantthinkofausername said:


> Ok so I put a little time in it and now my pack is hidden well enough that not even a nosey roommate's gonna find it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


If I was in your situation, I would establish a catch of supplies away from campus. I would keep with me just what I needed to walk away and pick up my supplies at my catch on the way home.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

icantthinkofausername said:


> Ok so I put a little time in it and now my pack is hidden well enough that not even a nosey roommate's gonna find it ...


Does your dorm room have a suspend tile ceiling?

And if your a male don't tell the (.)(.) what you are prepared for.


----------

